# Moebius MUMMY!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> New version of the original Mummy, not the Brendan Fraser movies. Can't show anything yet...


OK...can these guys get any COOLER:thumbsup:
Mcdee
Are we talking Karloff?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I betcha it will be Chaney Mummy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I want my mummy!!!! (someone had to say it!!)

Chris.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

He said "original mummy" so it's gotta be Karloff! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From what I've gathered it's going to be 1/8 scale, Karloff in the sarcophagus, sculpt by Gabriel Marquez...this is the kind of model I hope the rest of the Universal Monsters are made into... different poses done by true artists like Yagher and Marquez...Man I'm gonna hafta buy more glue!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> From what I've gathered it's going to be 1/8 scale, Karloff in the sarcophagus, sculpt by Gabriel Marquez...this is the kind of model I hope the rest of the Universal Monsters are made into... different poses done by true artists like Yagher and Marquez...Man I'm gonna hafta buy more glue!!!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


My most-wanted monster kit would have to be Dracula rising from his coffin. With a really nice sculpt of both the Count and the coffin.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oh yes.Dracula in his coffin and The Mummy with Sarcophagus.Their resting places are a must that should be included.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget frankenstein in the Tomb, like in Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about...you guys are bang on! I always remembered the Classics just as you are describing them and to get these kits in styrene would be a dream come true! The Moebius Mummy is the start of this new trend with the old Classics...Nosferatu also, leaving his crypt...all cool dio's...The Invisible Man kit with the elaborate base is another...I'm buying every Monster Model kit produced by Moebius and Monarch in multiples to help support the idea that we are out here and we want these kits...and I don't want to see it end...
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto!  

RK


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

you guys are speaking my language ! 
hb


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

honestly i'd rather see characters/ hardware that havent been done before in styrene (like nosferatu) than yet another version of the same characters we've had since monster models began. aurora's old mummy, bride and frankenstein are marvelously sculpted kits. (i keep shouting for a styrene version of geo. pal's time machine, but cant seem to get enough people agreeing to make the producers take the idea seriously.)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> honestly i'd rather see characters/ hardware that havent been done before in styrene (like nosferatu) than yet another version of the same characters we've had since monster models began.


Ditto.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did someone mention another monster? YOWSA!!!
Can't wait to get more details about this. The Mummy is such a cool creature! And I can only imagine how they will do this sculpt!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

To those of us who are purists, the Karloff mummy IS a new character. It wouldn't have been my first choice for a new kit, and I'm looking forward more to The Fly and The Invisible Man. But Im-Ho-Tep will surely be a great addition to our collections.

I think The Time Machine would be a great kit. It was a magnificent device - both Victorian and imaginative in design. It would be awesome to build a replica. What would the licensing of such a kit entail?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mrmurph said:


> I think The Time Machine would be a great kit. It was a magnificent device - both Victorian and imaginative in design. It would be awesome to build a replica. What would the licensing of such a kit entail?


well heres the thing: theres a lot more too any of this than the license fee. i wrote one producer about the costs involved, and got a brief education in the realities of kit marketing (although that was a little between the lines). the design and tooling costs are so high that the manufacturer has to be assured that they will sell thousands and thousand of these before they can even consider it. this is why i understand the decision to go with another universal monster, even though i would rather see something else. the universal monsters are a guaranteed sale beyond the hard core hobbyist contingent. im afraid the only way that we'd see the time machine is to have everybody here clamoring for it, and that might not be enough, because unlike the universal characters, the crossover market is untested.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> To those of us who are purists, the Karloff mummy IS a new character. It wouldn't have been my first choice for a new kit, and I'm looking forward more to The Fly and The Invisible Man. But Im-Ho-Tep will surely be a great addition to our collections.
> 
> I think The Time Machine would be a great kit. It was a magnificent device - both Victorian and imaginative in design. It would be awesome to build a replica. What would the licensing of such a kit entail?


Ditto....The same case could be made for the Karloff Frankenstein and the Christopher Lee Dracula...the Classics will always sell, as for the Time Machine...I'd love to see one, and Id scoop it up in a heartbeat! As far as I'm concerned these all belong to the same genre...the stuff we grew up with as kids, neat stuff...things that were hands on and sparked our creativity . My passion is Monster models... but I had a Batmobile model (who didn't) and a Seaview kit ...and anything to do with the Space Race...I know Monarch and Moebius have to be careful as to what they make,(a warehouse full of kits that won't sell ain't good) but I also think they'd be surprised as to how many closet Time Machine lovers are out there...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

This is great news indeed! I'm sure they will be great sellers. The only other styrene classic monster were Aurora, and while the were pretty good, there is always room for vast improvement. hopefully this will just be the first in a long line of classic kits. I was really hoping for something like this.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I can't wait to see the artwork and prototypes! I hope that it is another dynamic pose like the I-Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I can't wait to see the artwork and prototypes! I hope that it is another dynamic pose like the I-Man! :thumbsup:


If its from Moebius or Monarch it gotta be good!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

otto said:


> If its from Moebius or Monarch it gotta be good!


Maybe this shold be their new logo!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

OH MY GAD ! 
I may have to get a second job to ern more $ so I can buy all the multiple kits I want from both M&M. 
All Hail M&M! keepers of the plastic and Kings of the Third Golden age of Monster and SiFi model kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

LT Firedog said:


> All Hail M&M! ...


 They melt in your mouth and not in your hand! 

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They better bloody not!! I have enough trouble keeping them in boxes!! If I've gotta start storing them in buckets..............

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Besides, the sprues would scratch the roof of your mouth!not that I'd know or anything.....


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I really like the idea of new sculpts of the original Universal monsters. And yes - I think a reasonably priced Time Machine would be snapped up quickly. I also agree that it's a good idea to buy multiples of each new kit that Moebius and Monarch issue....at least one to build and one to hold onto will surely help the cause.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

I would definitely get it!!! I would also like lots of other monsters, I LOVE monsters, they lead such interesting lives!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think it works both ways. It can be a good thing to have new sculpts of previously done subjects but on the other hand let's have some new stuff as well. I think there's other subjects that will sell just as well as Universal Monsters and there's soooooo many subjects that haven't been done in styrene yet! I like the Pal Time Machine movie to a certain extent (though the books a million times better) but I don't find the actual machine that interesting a design (it's ok but it's just a slightly ornate seat with a fancy dish stuck on the back). I'd prefer some HG Wells tripods that are exactly like the books description with tentacles, a heat ray and a hood that could move.


----------

